# Feb 25,2012 Hamburg Reptile Expo



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

Well, its tax refund time, and that means its time for the infamous Feb. Hamburg show! And, that means lots of vendors stocked to the brim! Come enjoy the fun, but remember to reserve ahead of time and get in line early!

I'm looking for:
Young adult male leucs
Young adult panamanian auratus
Young adult female reticulated auratus.
I'm also interested in your wholesale juvis.

We'll have available:
Proven adults:
2yr old blue/black auratus trio (1.2).
1yr old bl vent group of 6 (3.3).

Sexed/sub adults:
E. Anthonyi Santa Isabels (high-red)
Blue Leg Vents

Juvis:
Green/Black auratus
Blue/Black auratus
Azureus
Leucomelas
Colbalt Tincs
Citronella Tincs
Yellow Galacts

Bugs:
Jumpy, golden delicious and Turkish melanos
Tropical springs
Bean beetles
Cuturing supplies
Supplements
Etc.

Check out our website for pictures and more details. PM or email to reserve.
Looking fwd to the show and see you all there!
Keith


----------



## ems1016 (Apr 23, 2010)

*Re: ABG Mix For Sale?*

Anybody coming to the Hamburg, PA with ABG mix for sale? If so, please e-mail me at [email protected]. Thanks! Ed


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

Oh, I'm also looking for a young male Panamanian auratus. 
Am I the only one excited for Sat?


----------



## ems1016 (Apr 23, 2010)

Keith: We're all excited, too. Bringing my 2 sons and a good camping buddy of mine and making a Guys' Weekend out of it. Doing Cabela's store later that night. Have to find some good eating places. 

Always looking forward to seeing and talking with you, Keith! See you there! Ed


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

i have a nice group of 4 Zarajunga anthonyi I'm looking to sell for $135 plus I have some misc tanks, hexs, flat back hex, petagons...check them out in the classifieds.


----------



## glass frog (Dec 19, 2011)

I am looking for some broms and thumbnails. I can bring some orchids if anyone is interested. Oh and I am bringing some cash as well...


----------



## ems1016 (Apr 23, 2010)

I have tons of saginella growing like weeds if anybody needs any I came bring my surplus to the show. No charge, but isos or plant trades always welcome. 
Ed


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Can't wait.

I don't have anything for this show except some real young santa isabels. Probably wont bring them until next show tho unless someone really wants em now at a lower price of course.

Or would be open to almost any trade.


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

I was looking for some Repashy Superpig. I don't need a whole bottle of it, but would like to get my hands on some. If you have any to spare, send me a PM or email to [email protected] with price and quantity.


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

Ahhhh, that's better. Did not want to be there all by myself!
See ya all soon.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

I have the following tanks i can bring up to hamburg.

44 gallon pentagon with stand and glass top- $80/obo

50 gallon breeder with glass top- NO stand- $60/obo

33 gal flat back hex with hinged glass top (no stand) $50

27 gal perfecto hexagon with stand and hinged glass top (top has a crack on one side) $80/obo

35 gallon hexagon with stand and hinged glass top $90/obo

I'll give a discount for multi tank purchases or for the entire group. 

All tanks hold water and are in good shape. Stands are also is very good or excellent shape.Tanks will be sold empty.


----------



## GBIII (Mar 20, 2008)

Due to unforeseen circumstances,it looks like I WILL be making the trip.

I have a couple of adult (14+ month)Nabors no dot citronellas and nabors azureus(13+months) I can bring as well as possible a few froglets. I also have a UE varadero froglet and some stewart line FG vents. I know it's short notice but let me know if you are interested.

George


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

Great show yesterday! Food court ran out by 1PM, but there was not much time or room to eat anyway. Thanks to all who stopped by -always great talking frog etc. George, we missed you!

Hmmmm, no remarkable t-shirts yesterday - at least that I can post here.
Quote of the day: "They're not posionous. but that is ok, they are still cool"

Keith


----------



## GBIII (Mar 20, 2008)

Frogs 'n' Things said:


> Great show yesterday! Food court ran out by 1PM, but there was not much time or room to eat anyway. Thanks to all who stopped by -always great talking frog etc. George, we missed you!
> 
> Hmmmm, no remarkable t-shirts yesterday - at least that I can post here.
> Quote of the day: "They're not posionous. but that is ok, they are still cool"
> ...


I arrived at 11:45 and the line was still wrapped around the cemetary. I made it half way through the line to get in. I knew someone that was already inside so I called them and asked them to grab what I went for. Thanks George and Roman!!!!!TOO crowded. It was funny watching some younger guys waiting in line in shorts and t-shirts while it was snowing horizontally. They did not look to comfortable. 

George


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

The show was crazy. I didn't get any frogs but did pick up some "things". The weather was a little more brisk than I anticipated.


----------

